# Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2012)

Interessanter Bericht:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Massenhaft-Zander-im-Nord-Ostsee-Kanal


----------



## Knispel (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Danke für die Info. In der tiedenabhängigen Unterweser ist eine der 5 Schwarzmeergrundelarten jetzt auch erstmalig aufgetaucht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Wirklich interessant, leider gibt's die bei uns noch nicht, vielleicht sollte man da mal ein paar Brutpaare als zukünftige Zandernahrung aussetzen...


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wirklich interessant, leider gibt's die bei uns noch nicht, vielleicht sollte man da mal ein paar Brutpaare als zukünftige Zandernahrung aussetzen...



Wenn Du mal hier in NRW sein solltest, einfach mal melden, kann Dir in Kürze einige im Rhein stippen.

Hört sich ja gut an und scheint sich auch mit dem sehr guten Zanderjahr 2011 hier am Rhein zu bestätigen. Hoffe nur, dass das keine Eintagsfliege ist.


----------



## Colophonius (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Auf der einen Seite freue ich mich - viele Zander, klingt doch super.

Auf der anderen Seite klingeln bei mir innere Alarmglocken.
Der Zander ist und bleibt ein Raubfisch. Er frisst andere Fische, um zu wachsen.  
Die 24 fache Menge an Raubfischen kann dann doch in Jahren das komplette Gewässergleichgewicht aus den Fugen heben. Im schlimmsten Fall gibts dann noch 2 Fischarten. Grundeln und Zander (Grundeln fressen ja Laich, Zander bewachen ihren und fressen zudem die Grundeln).


----------



## Daishima (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Das mag ja sein....aber der Zander Papa der das Nest bewacht bis die Jungen schlüpfen,macht sich dann aus dem Staub und die Grundeln fressen die gerade geschlüpften Zander ratzeputz auf,so dass irgendwann nur noch die Grundel über bleibt und sie sich gegenseitig fressen müssen um nicht zu verhungern.......


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Daishima schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein....aber der Zander Papa der das Nest bewacht bis die Jungen schlüpfen,macht sich dann aus dem Staub und die Grundeln fressen die gerade geschlüpften Zander ratzeputz auf,so dass irgendwann nur noch die Grundel über bleibt und sie sich gegenseitig fressen müssen um nicht zu verhungern.......



Du hast den ersten Beitrag schon gelesen oder? 

Mir stellt sich die Frage, welchen Anteil an Biomasse im Gewässer die Grundeln ersetzt haben. Es ist schön und logisch, dass die Zanderbestände zunehmen, aber wer konkret ist der Verlierer der Grundelinvasion?
Welche Arten werden verdrängt, welche schlicht gefressen? Oder beschränkt sich das Jagdverhalten weitestgehend auf Wirbellose?


----------



## Daishima (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Also bei uns im Rhein bei Karlsruhe sind die Dinger auch schon angekommen und vermehren sich unaufhaltsam,so dass davon ausgegangen werden muss dass die komplette Brut aller Fische gefährdet ist und nur die größeren noch vorhandenen Fische den schaden in Grenzen halten können solange sie nicht auch noch vom Angler gefangen werden.Da die Grundeln sich zwischen den Steinpackungen gut vertsecken können,sind es meist nur die Aale die an die Grundeln wirklich rankommen.....und sie sind ja selber vom Aussterben bedroht und nicht so zahlreich vorhanden.Kollegen haben aber auch schon in Zandermägen ordentlich Grundeln entdeckt,das stimmt.Aber wenn kein Nachwuchs mehr nachkommt wird die Grundel der letzte Fisch sein der im Rhein noch verbleibt.Allein durch Besatz ist die Geschichte nicht Aufhaltbar.Als ich letztes Jahr in der Mosel fischen war traf mich der Schlag als ich mit meiner Taschenlampe reinfunzelte.....Grundeln ohne Ende.Ich bekam in den 3 Angeltagen und Nächten nicht einen Zander.....im Rhein gehen die Stückzahlen ebenso von Jahr zu Jahr zurück.
In einem Bericht den ich darüber mal gelesen habe stand drin dass diese Entwicklung nicht mehr aufzuhalten wäre und in ein paar Jahren wir nur noch Grundeln stippen könnten....tolle Ausichten....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal hier in NRW sein solltest, einfach mal melden, kann Dir in Kürze einige im Rhein stippen.



Das ist ganz lieb von dir, vielleicht kann ich mich ja im Gegenzug irgendwie revanchieren. Ein Marderhundpäärchen vielleicht oder 'n Schwung Tsetsefliegen?


----------



## Hilde (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Oh mein Gott!
Nach der Welsplage nun die Zanderplage.
Nimmt das denn gar kein Ende?


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Am Ende kann man doch nur sagen das bei der ganzen Kanalbauerei zwischen Donau, Rhein und Main der größte ökölogische Müll rausgekommen ist den es je gegeben hat. Wahrscheinlich werden diese Mistgrundeln bald den Bereich der Mefo Laichgebiete erreichen und dann gute Nacht Besatz und Wiedereinbürgerung.....#q


----------



## Smanhu (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Daishima schrieb:


> Also bei uns im Rhein bei Karlsruhe sind die Dinger auch schon angekommen und vermehren sich unaufhaltsam,so dass davon ausgegangen werden muss dass die komplette Brut aller Fische gefährdet ist und nur die größeren noch vorhandenen Fische den schaden in Grenzen halten können solange sie nicht auch noch vom Angler gefangen werden.Da die Grundeln sich zwischen den Steinpackungen gut vertsecken können,sind es meist nur die Aale die an die Grundeln wirklich rankommen.....und sie sind ja selber vom Aussterben bedroht und nicht so zahlreich vorhanden.Kollegen haben aber auch schon in Zandermägen ordentlich Grundeln entdeckt,das stimmt.Aber wenn kein Nachwuchs mehr nachkommt wird die Grundel der letzte Fisch sein der im Rhein noch verbleibt.Allein durch Besatz ist die Geschichte nicht Aufhaltbar.Als ich letztes Jahr in der Mosel fischen war traf mich der Schlag als ich mit meiner Taschenlampe reinfunzelte.....Grundeln ohne Ende.Ich bekam in den 3 Angeltagen und Nächten nicht einen Zander.....im Rhein gehen die Stückzahlen ebenso von Jahr zu Jahr zurück.
> In einem Bericht den ich darüber mal gelesen habe stand drin dass diese Entwicklung nicht mehr aufzuhalten wäre und in ein paar Jahren wir nur noch Grundeln stippen könnten....tolle Ausichten....



Hey,

ich denk auch, dass man sich da nicht so drüber freuen sollte was Grundelpopulationen angeht.
Bei uns hier in Mannheim am Rhein hat man bis vor 2 Jahren, sobald es gedämmert hat, massenhaft Kaulbarsche gefagen wenn man auf Grund mit Wurm/Made gefischt hat. Vor 2 Jahren hat man dann bei uns die ersten Grundeln gefangen, aber noch in Grenzen. Letztes Jahr hat es dann angefangen schlimmer zu werden. Man hat fast ausschließlich Grundeln gefangen. Kaulbarsch hatt ich letztes Jahr einen einzigen. Scheinbar verdrängt bei uns die Grundel den Kaulbarsch. 
Wie es sich weiter entwickelt wird man sehn. Aber gute Zanderköder sind es definitiv, auch bei uns. 

Gruß


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

:q:q:q Ich hol mal grade Chips und ein Bier, das verspricht unterhaltsam zu werden .....:q:m


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Peter61 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Da will ich auch mal mit reden.
Vor ca 4-5 Jahren sind die Grundeln hier bei uns am Main aufgetaucht. Seit dieser Zeit haben sich die Viecher massenhaft vermehrt. Er besteht ein Entnahmegebot.
Wir haben derzeit ca 4 Grundelarten am Main. 
Im vergangenen Jahr habe ich ab und zu gezielt gefischt. Die größte Grundel hatte ca 20-25 cm.
An einem Abend mit einer Stippe an der Steinpackung hatte ich 160 Grundeln (2 Stunden). 1-2 Maden reichen.
Grundeln sind auf alles zu fangen. Selbst auf den Fischfetzen beim Zanderangeln.

Die Fischfänge sind im Main jedes Jahr zurück gegangen. Zander jedes Jahr ebenfalls immer weniger, trotz dass der Zander verstärkt besetzt wird in fangfähiger Größe.
bei uns haben mittlerweile die Weißfische Rotaugen und Rotfedern im Sommer eine Schonzeit. Das ist in Bayern ausschließlich nur am Main der Fall. Ob die Grundeln dafür mit verantwortlich sind, ist zu vermuten.

Die Grundel frist natürlich Laich. Allerdings hat mein beim Angeln mit auftreibenden Ködern mit ca 30 bis 40 cm über Grund keine Probleme mit den Grundeln. Was hoffen lässt, dass die Substratlaicher weitgehend verschont bleiben.

Ich habe einen anderen Tread eröffnet um die Erfahrungen aus Oberbayern bzgl. Rutten und Grundelpopulation zu bekommen. Da ich hörte, dass die Rutte ein Fisch währe, der den Grundeln ernsthaft einhalt gebieten könnte.

Das mit Grundeln als Köder auf Zander ist nur zu bestätigen. Von Berufsfischern immer zu hören, dass die Zander fast Ausschließlich Grundeln im magen haben. Die besten Zanderköder sind heute Grundelimitate. Die Farbe Blau wurde durch Braun verdrängt.

Zu den Grundeln muss ich sagen. Die wandern bei mir nicht ins Gebüsch, sondern in den Kochtopf. Das einzige was stört sind die dünnen aber harten Bauchgräten auch bei den kleineren Exemplaren. Schmecken tun die Grundeln gut. Diese gehören ja auch zur Gruppe der Barschartigen Fische und werden am Schwarzen Meer von den einheimischen auch gegessen.

Ich habe schon oft Grundeln bei mir ins 1,50m Becken. Trotz Pumpe und schonenden Umsetzen haben diese auch mit Fütterung von Würmern, Maden ect nicht lange überlebt. Ob Grundeln sich auch in Teichanlagen verbreiten können, durch ungewollten besatz, Hochwasser oder über Wasservögel ist daher nicht sicher.

Los wird man diese Fische nicht mehr. Ob man diese allerdings im Zaum halten kann ist zu vermuten. Zumindest müsste sich irgendwann eine Bestandsregulierung von alleine geben.


----------



## Lorenz (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Die Fischfänge sind im Main jedes Jahr zurück gegangen.



Die Gewässer sind im Wandel bzw. haben sich halt gewandelt, ebenso auch die Fischbestände. Werden/wurden einige der anderen Arten weniger und die Grundeln mehr, dann ist das nichts zwangsläufig reines Verdrängen. Ich würde da auch andere Faktoren sehen, die den ursprünglichen oder früheren Fischbestand bzw. der Artenzusammensetzung beeinflusst haben. "Freigewordene" Nischen werden dann halt durch andere Arten besetzt.  

Laut icpdr ist es keineswegs so ,dass die Grundeln überall so dominant auftreten.


> ( http://www.icpdr.org/icpdr-pages/dw0803_p_07.htm )
> “...Such habitat has now become ideal for a high abundance     of Neogobius (or goby) species in parts of the Upper     Danube – species which have not been historically     present in the Upper Reach before,” says JDS2 Fish     Team Leader Christian Wiesner. “Several goby species     (Neogobius spp.), immigrants from the Black Sea, were     found in high or even dominating abundances along     the rip-rap protected and regulated banks. In contrast,     downstream of the Iron Gate in the gobies’ native range     (rkm 850-0), where hydromorphological impacts on     the river are much lower, goby abundance is low and     only slowly increases towards the Danube Delta.
> 
> Only one native species, burbot *(Lota lota)*, benefits     from the bounty of food in the vast stretches of arti-ficial rip-rap habitat. For example, burbot, which can     grow up to 1 m in length, feast on the increasing pools     of small goby which grow only to 7 cm. *Non-native     eels (Anguilla anguilla)* also benefit from the high     extent of rip-rap...”


Lota lota = Quappe
Anguilla ist der Aal, da es um die Donau geht steht da halt non-native

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass man die potentiellen langfristigen Einflüsse von invasiven Arten und deren Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Arten vorher nicht wissen kann, sollte man deren Ausbreitung natürlich keinesfalls fördern.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Vom gesteigerten Zanderbestand im Kanal werde ich mich dieses Jahr mal persönlich überzeugen 

Ich bin aber mal gespannt wie sich die allgemeinen Bestände wegen der Grundeln entwickeln. Der Zander bewacht ja seine Brut was der Spezies vielleicht einen Vorteil bringen mag, aber was ist den anderen die Ihre Eier an die Steine pappen und sie sich selbst überlassen? (Hering, Weißfisch...)


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Nachdem die Ukelei/Laube im Rheinsystem als nahezu ausgestorben zu betrachten ist.
Wofür allerdings weniger die Zander, als die genauso wenig in den Rhein gehörenden Rapfen, verantwortlich sein dürften!
Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Zander sich des Problems "Grundel" annehmen!
Und die Waller, zumindest die kleinen, werden auch Grundeln lieben!



> Das mit Grundeln als Köder auf Zander ist nur zu bestätigen. Von Berufsfischern immer zu hören, dass die Zander fast Ausschließlich Grundeln im magen haben.


Dieses scheint ja auch der Fall zu sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Fällt eigentlich niemandem auf, dass sich hier immer wieder Leute über zurückgehende Zander*bestände* beschweren und eigentlich Zander*fänge* meinen.
Ist doch eigentlich klar, dass Zander, die genug Grundeln zu fressen haben, sich viel schwerer von 'nem Gummifisch überzeugen lassen.:m


----------



## Breamhunter (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Kann es sich bei den Fischen evtl. auch um Wolga-Zander handeln ?
Das Streifenmuster würde ja passen.
Die sind ja auch gerade in Kanälen stark am Kommen.


----------



## Peter61 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Fällt eigentlich niemandem auf, dass sich hier immer wieder Leute über zurückgehende Zander*bestände* beschweren und eigentlich Zander*fänge* meinen.
> Ist doch eigentlich klar, dass Zander, die genug Grundeln zu fressen haben, sich viel schwerer von 'nem Gummifisch überzeugen lassen.:m


 
Die müssten aber dennoch genauso häufig in den Stellnetzen der Berufsfischer zu finden sein wie früher. Außerdem wurden Elo-befischungen durch die Fachberatung der Fischerei durchgeführt. Aus dem Grunde wurden auch die Weißfische unter Schutz gestellt, die vor Jahren mal zur Plage wurden.
Allerdings war dies auch zu einer Zeit als unsere Flüsse nicht so sauber waren. Ebenso war der Schiffsverkehr nicht so stark wie heute. Große Personenschiffe waren früher die Seltenheit. Heute fahren am Main pro Tag mindestens 3 stück vorbei. Mit unheimlichem Wellenschlag.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Sorgen mache ich mir allerdings weniger um dir Grundeln, als viel mehr um den Amur-Schlangenkopf. 
*Achtung: Hörensagen*
Nach einem Artikel einer Leipziger Tageszeitung (leider hab ich nicht den genauen Namen, daher finde ich den verdammten Artikel nicht wieder) soll so ein Exemplar mit einer Größe von ca. 45cm kurz nach Weihnachten bei Dessau auf einen Spinner gefangen worden sein. 
Jaaa, man könnte hier auch mit einer Quappe verwechseln, allerdings wurde extra auf die fehlende Bartel sowie auf eine ungewöhnliche Streifenzeichnung hingewiesen, und das ne Quappe auf einen Spinner geht, hab ich auch noch nicht gehört...
Wie dem auch sei, sollte dieser Artikel der Wahrheit entsprechen_, _bleibt nur zu hoffen, das dies ein Einzelexemplar war und uns ein Horrorszenario a la Eriesee erspart bleibt...


----------



## Lorenz (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Sorgen mache ich mir allerdings weniger um dir Grundeln, als viel mehr um den *Amur-Schlangenkopf*.



Hast du zuviele US-amerikanische viert und fünftklassige Horrorfilme geguckt? :q:q:q

Edit Ralle 24: Bild editiert wg. Urheberrecht


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Amur-Schlangenkopffisch ...ich gebe zu, den musste ich erst mal ergoogeln.
Sieht aber geil aus! |bigeyes
(jaja,... Neozoen = ganz böse... ich weiß)


----------



## Knispel (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Peter61 schrieb:


> . Aus dem Grunde wurden auch die Weißfische unter Schutz gestellt, die vor Jahren mal zur Plage wurden.


 
Ich kann nich verstehen, dass man das Vorkommen von Fischarten welche zusammengefasst als Weissfische deklariert werden und in unseren heimischen Gewässern von Natur aus vorkommen, also keine Neobiota sind, als " Plage" bezeichnen kann. Es gibt immer mehr Beute als Räuberindividuen. Das Wort " Raubfisch oder Karpfenplage " habe ich z.B. noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

@ Lorenz: weniger wegen der Filme, als mehr um unsere Gewässer, die betreiben eine Brutpflege, da wird dir himmelangst...
Berichte aus den Staaten bestätigen, das die beim Schutz ihrer Brut auch mit einem ausgewachsenem Muskie kurzen Prozess machen...


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das es sich bei der ganzen Sache um selbstgemachtes Elend handelt.
Oder ist schon mal jemand aufgefallen das die Natur den Menschen nicht braucht....


----------



## Lorenz (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> @ Lorenz: weniger wegen der Filme, als mehr um unsere Gewässer, die betreiben eine Brutpflege, da wird dir himmelangst...
> Berichte aus den Staaten bestätigen, das die beim Schutz ihrer Brut auch mit einem ausgewachsenem Muskie kurzen Prozess machen...


War ja nur Spass  Eine der Zwerg-Channa-Arten hatte ich jahrelang im Aquarium. Revierverhalten,Paarung,Brutpflege etc. ist wirklich hochinteressant!

Für den Fall, dass die sich hier regelmäßig vermehren und den Winter überleben können sollten, wäre das natürlich katastrophal. Es sieht für mich derzeit aber nicht danach aus...unsere südlichen Nachbarn sollten ihren Aquarianern aber definitiv auf die Finger gucken.


----------



## sebwu (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

moin moin,
dann solltest du ja wissen das viele channa arten auch im aquarium eine winterruhe brauchen, die auch die fortpflanzung begünstigt, selbst die des gachua-kreises (ich geh mal davon aus das du solche hattest).

wie die situation um die grundeln sich entwickeln wird werden wir wohl erst in ein paar jahren sehen...



mfg


----------



## Peter61 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Sorgen mache ich mir allerdings weniger um dir Grundeln, als viel mehr um den Amur-Schlangenkopf.
> *Achtung: Hörensagen*
> Nach einem Artikel einer Leipziger Tageszeitung (leider hab ich nicht den genauen Namen, daher finde ich den verdammten Artikel nicht wieder) soll so ein Exemplar mit einer Größe von ca. 45cm kurz nach Weihnachten bei Dessau auf einen Spinner gefangen worden sein.
> Jaaa, man könnte hier auch mit einer Quappe verwechseln, allerdings wurde extra auf die fehlende Bartel sowie auf eine ungewöhnliche Streifenzeichnung hingewiesen, und das ne Quappe auf einen Spinner geht, hab ich auch noch nicht gehört...
> Wie dem auch sei, sollte dieser Artikel der Wahrheit entsprechen_, _bleibt nur zu hoffen, das dies ein Einzelexemplar war und uns ein Horrorszenario a la Eriesee erspart bleibt...


 
Hier ist eine Studie zu Fisch-Invasoren in Deutschland und Östereich des BN. Der Schlangenkopf ist hier auch mit dabei. 
http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/service/skript_279.pdf
In Tschechien aht man damit schon Versuche gemacht und festgestellt, dass derSchlangenkopf in Gewässern mit Eisbildung überlebt. 
Meist sind Aquarianer Schuld, aber auch die Fachberatung hat hier schon in Teichanlagen z.b. Versuche mit Forellenbarschen gemacht. Und ein Teich hat auch einen Ablauf.


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

@ peter 61
danke für den Link, sehr interessant. |wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Das wäre doch mal ein Thema, bei dem Naturschützer und Angler die gleichen Interessen haben sollten. 
Der Beginn einer innigen Freundschaft?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Auch wenn´s bisl OT ist:


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nachdem die Ukelei/Laube im Rheinsystem als nahezu ausgestorben zu betrachten ist.


An welchem Rhein lebst Du? |kopfkrat Oder war´s Ironie und ich hab´s nicht gecheckt?!?  
Bei mir sind der Rhein sowie die meisten rheinnahen Baggerseen rappelvoll mit Ukeleis - erst im Dezember am Rhein noch gesehen und gefangen.


----------



## Peter61 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal ein Thema, bei dem Naturschützer und Angler die gleichen Interessen haben sollten.
> Der Beginn einer innigen Freundschaft?


 
Ich sag nur so viel Kohlmeise,
Du kannst selbst entscheiden, zu welchem Verband oder Verein Du Dich anmeldest.
Ich bin schon immer der Meinung, dass ich als Mitglied besser meine Interessen als Angler vertreten kann, als als nicht Mitglied von außen. (Der hat nämlich gar nichts zu sagen) 
Darum bin ich seit zig Jahren im Bund Naturschutz mit dabei und werde, wenn es um Gewässerbewirtschaftung geht immer mit heran gezogen. Mittlerweile haben wir in der Kreisgruppe, ca 3 Fließgewässer, ca 15 bis 20 Seen und über zig Biotope und Tümpel ;-))
Bin zwar nicht in der Peta, aber die kannst Du sicher von Innen besser mürbe machen und Meinungsmachend sein als von außen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht in der Peta, aber die kannst Du sicher von Innen besser mürbe machen und Meinungsmachend sein als von außen.


 

Nun ja, das erinnert mich ein wenig an die alte Apo-Ideologie vom "Gang durch die Institutionen", quasi Unterminierung der Gesellschaft von innen. Damals hat das zumindest nicht funktioniert, bzw. die Unterwanderer von einst sind nun die ebenso machtgeilen Vorstandschefs oder Politiker von heute...
Peta, da muss ich sagen, nein danke. 

Dem da http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/183/vlcsnap430166ku1.jpg/ muss ich im wahren Leben nicht wirklich begegnen. :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nun ja, das erinnert mich ein wenig an die alte Apo-Ideologie vom "Gang durch die Institutionen", quasi Unterminierung der Gesellschaft von innen. Damals hat das zumindest nicht funktioniert, bzw. die Unterwanderer von einst sind nun die ebenso machtgeilen Vorstandschefs oder Politiker von heute...



Ist doch genau aufgegangen, der Plan, besser hätte es gar nicht funktionieren können.
Sorry für OT


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur so viel Kohlmeise,
> Du kannst selbst entscheiden, zu welchem Verband oder Verein Du Dich anmeldest.
> Ich bin schon immer der Meinung, dass ich als Mitglied besser meine Interessen als Angler vertreten kann, als als nicht Mitglied von außen. (Der hat nämlich gar nichts zu sagen)
> Darum bin ich seit zig Jahren im Bund Naturschutz mit dabei und werde, wenn es um Gewässerbewirtschaftung geht immer mit heran gezogen. Mittlerweile haben wir in der Kreisgruppe, ca 3 Fließgewässer, ca 15 bis 20 Seen und über zig Biotope und Tümpel ;-))
> Bin zwar nicht in der Peta, aber die kannst Du sicher von Innen besser mürbe machen und Meinungsmachend sein als von außen.



 #6 |good:


Viele derjenigen Naturschützer, die keine Nutzungsinteressen haben, kennen einfach keine Angler und Jäger persönlich und haben deswegen ein hauptsächlich von Vorurteilen geprägtes Bild uns uns.#d

Ich konnte aber schon oft feststellen, daß sich das sehr schnell ändern kann, sobald man mit ihnen ins Gespräch kommt.
#g

Wenn in jeder Ortsgruppe des Bund Naturschutz (nur ein Beispiel von  vielen) auch nur ein passionierter Angler (bzw. Jäger) sitzen würde, dem die Natur auch wirklich am Herzen liegt, sähe bei uns vieles anders aus!

Wir haben nämlich mehr gemeinsame Interessen, als beide Seiten glauben...

Bei der PETA sieht´s da natürlich schon anders aus:
Mit denen werden wir sicher nie auf einen kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner kommen!
Aber wer will das schon?#c

Trotzdem gäbe es da eine wunderschöne Möglichkeit:|supergri
:mWenn alle Angler jetzt geschlossen in der PETA eintreten würden kämen wir sicher locker auf eine absolute Mehrheit!
So wahnsinnig viele Mitglieder werden die sicher nicht haben...

Dann könnten wir den kompletten Vorstand einsetzen und hätten Kontrolle über die Politik und Finanzen...:g

Wir könnten die Spendengelder z.B. für Gutachten über das Stressempfinden von Fischen in Setzkeschern in Auftrag geben.
Eine "Catch&Release statt Abknüppelgebot"-Kampagne starten...
Mir kommen grad so viele gute Ideen...:q

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Peter61 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Ich glaube im BN sind mehr Jäger als Du denst. Der Vorstand unserer Kreisgruppe ist schon mal selbst Jäger.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



> An welchem Rhein lebst Du? |kopfkrat Oder war´s Ironie und ich hab´s nicht gecheckt?!?



Vielleicht habe ich da etwas verallgemeinert, mein Rhein ist der Oberrhein
bei Karlsruhe und ich hab schon jahrelang keine mehr gesehen!
Das mag aber weiter unten anders sein, ist halt lang der Fluss.

Jürgen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich da etwas verallgemeinert, mein Rhein ist der Oberrhein
> bei Karlsruhe und ich hab schon jahrelang keine mehr gesehen!


Da kann ich Dich aber beruhigen. Zwischen Karlsruhe und Iffezheim fang ich Jahr für Jahr welche beim E-Fischen... wird also noch welche geben da draußen!


----------



## Peter61 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Melde mich mal zum Them Grundeln back.

Zum einen mit folgendem Beitrag aus Fisch und Fang:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Oesterreich-Aliens-erobern-die-Gewaesser

zum anderen mit folgendem Beitrag aus dem Angelforum Bayern. Ich zittiere dem Schreiber, der den Vortrag eines Fischreibiologen wieder gegeben hat.

***
- 1985 wurden die ersten Marmorierten Grundeln im dt. Donaugebiet festgestellt
- diese wurden von den Kesslergrundeln fast vollständig verdrängt und ist jetzt nur noch in extrem kleinen Bestände hier
- die Kesslergrundel wurde ab etwa 2003/2004 von der Schwarzmundgrundel abgelöst und ist auch nur noch in ganz kleinen Beständen vorhanden
- die Schwarzmundgrundel ist möglichweise überhaupt kein (großer) Laichräuber, da ihr Verdauungstrakt auf Muscheln ausgerichtet ist
- jede Invasion läuft nach einem ähnlichen Schema ab: erst ein Massenvorkommen, dann ein Einbruch der Bestände mit einer Einnischung in einen freien Lebensraum (in diesem Fall die Steinpackungen)
- bei gefangenen Grundeln (in 15 Abschnitten zu je 200m auf Höhe Vilshofen) befanden sich zu 100% Barsche und zu 80% Aale
- Bei den Ösis gabs Versuche, die Steinpackungen mit Kies aufzufüllen. Das klappt sehr gut, scheitert großflächig aber an leeren Kassen, weil das Bauwerke sind und da Erhaltungspflicht besteht
- die Grundeln sind auf die Sgteinpackungen oder künstliche Verstecke angewiesen. In natürlichen Gewässern haben die ganz schlechte Karten

Aber was lässt sich aus diesen unzusammenhängenden Fakten schließen?

(Vorsicht Speku!)
1. In einiger Zeit (wann auch immer) werden die Massenfänge an Grundeln zurückgehen und die sich fast ausschließlich in den Steinpackungen aufhalten. Dort lebt aber praktisch keine einheimische Art, ausser der Rutte, dem Aal und Barschen. Und die fressen die Viecher...
2. Die Schwarzmundgrundeln fressen nur zu kleinen Teilen was anderes als Muscheln. Genaueres ist noch nicht bekannt, es wurde aber die TU München mit einem Forschungsprojekt beauftragt, das die Nahrungsgewohnheiten der Grundeln klären soll. Das es uns (als Fischer) so vorkommt, als würden die ALLES fressen, liegt dann "nur" am Massenvorkommen.... 
3. Über ein Raubfisch-Management, das Barsch und Aal forciert, lässt sich sehr wohl etwas gegen die Neozoen machen.
4. Bricht das Massenvorkommen wie prognostiziert zusammen, bleibt eigentlich nur eine weitere Nahrungsquelle für Räuber, da die Grundeln Muscheln knacken, die ansonsten nur Karpfen und große Brachsen fressen können und sie so nicht in Konkurrenz zu einheimischen Arten treten.
5. Wenn es in einigen Gewässern keine oder nur wenige Grundeln gibt liegt das am Fehlen bestimmter Muschelarten und den fehlenden Steinpackungen.

**

Dass die Grundeln hauptsächlich Muscheln im Magen haben und zwar meist die kleinen Dreikantmuscheln, kann ich bestätigen von den paar Hundert Grundeln die ich gefangen und ausgenommen habe. Alles andere ist sicher schon verdaut. Aber die Dezimierung der Muschelbestände ist ebenfalls dramatisch. Zum einen zur Arterhaltung und zum anderen zur Gewässerreinhaltung. Da de Muschel ein 1A Filtrierer für unsere Gewässer ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Peter61 schrieb:


> - jede Invasion läuft nach einem ähnlichen Schema ab: erst ein Massenvorkommen, dann ein Einbruch der Bestände mit einer Einnischung in einen freien Lebensraum (in diesem Fall die Steinpackungen)
> 
> Das ist so pauschal ausgedrückt leider ein gefährlicher Irrtum.
> Unsere Ökosysteme haben keine Nischen und jede Art beeinflusst die anderen, direkt oder indirekt. Es muss nicht immer mit dem vollständigen Verdrängen einer anderen Art enden, es muss auch nicht unbedingt Arten der gleichen Klasse oder Ordnung betreffen. Aber eine Beeinflussung des Ökosystems ist auf jeden Fall gegeben.
> ...



Eine Dezimierung der Muschelbestände (die ich für nicht realistisch halte) wäre ein Segen für den Rhein. Die meisten Arten sind Neozoen und der Rhein hat erheblich an Nährstoffgehalt abgenommen. Das wird auch als eine Ursache für den Rückgang vieler Fischarten angesehen. 
Muscheln filern einen großen Teil der ohnehin knappen Nährstoffe aus ud entziehen sie so anderen Arten, vor allem vielen Fischnährtieren.


Unterm Strich kann man sagen dass das Ökosystem Rhein schon lange aus allen Fugen geraten ist. Der Mensch wird das nicht mehr rückgängig machen können.
Echte Hilfe kann es nur geben, wenn die Altarme wieder geöffnet und große Überschwemmungsgebiete wieder geschaffen würden um den heimischen Arten Vorschub zu leisten. 

Utopisch.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Bei mir sind der Rhein sowie die meisten rheinnahen Baggerseen  rappelvoll mit Ukeleis - erst im Dezember am Rhein noch gesehen und  gefangen.



Schick mal ein paar Kilo hier her!!

Ich bin der Meinung das die Gundeln auch für den Rückgang der Wollhandkrabben verantwortlich sind - und das sehe ich nicht als Nachteil. Dazu sind die Viecher erstklassige Nahrung für die Raubfische.
Und da sie ja mehrmals im Jahr zu laichen scheinen sind immer genug Grundellarven da um kleinen (heimischen) Räubern als Nahrung zu dienen.

Ich konnte das diesen Sommer am Rhein gut beobachten wie Schwärme von ca. 8-10cm großen Barschen in der Steinpackung auf Grundeljagd gingen.
Und die gefangenen 20-30cm großen Barsche von uns waren alle ziemlich "feist" und gut im Futter.

Wenn es jetzt eine Grudelart gibt, die auf Muscheln aus ist - prima, dann werden vllt. mal die eingeschleppten Muschen eigedämmt.
Leider werden heimische Arten auch Federn lassen müssen.

Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Andreas25 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Mal nur Interessehalber.
Wie stark sind die verschiedenen Grundelarten eigentlich in ihren Ursprungsgebieten vertreten? Eher ein Massenfisch oder kleiner Bestand? Wenn sie auch dort in Massen auftritt wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Bestandseinbruchs bei uns eher gering sein.#d


----------



## Lorenz (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Willkommene Schwarzmeergrundel?*

@andreas
http://www.icpdr.org/icpdr-pages/dw0803_p_07.htm


> *Invasion of the Danube*
> 
> ...“Several goby species     (Neogobius spp.), immigrants from the Black Sea, were     found in high or even dominating abundances along     the rip-rap protected and regulated banks. In contrast,     downstream of the Iron Gate in the gobies’ native range     (rkm 850-0), where hydromorphological impacts on     the river are much lower, goby abundance is low and     only slowly increases towards the Danube Delta.”...


rip-rap = Steinpackung
regulated banks = verbaute/kanalisierte Ufer
Iron Gate = Name einer/mehrerer Wasserkraftanlagen,ich glaub im Unterlauf)
danube = Donau
...


----------

